# '99 Revell Silverado hints/tips?



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Working on this lovely model, making every effort to match it up with it's bigger brother that is in the garage.

They got this model painted black - bah! I want it to be the red exterior/grey interior color that mine is.

Been working on the painting details, they got satin black for the plastic/rubber parts, been using Acryl flat black and it's matching part for part with what's under the hood RL.

I saw the posting for the automotive finishes and will be using them.

Any tips or tricks that might help me out with this beast?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

So, did you buy one that was already built?
Black is a tough color to get off. I'd strip it especially if you want red.
I'd recommend some Tamiya tape to tape off the two tone red/gray.

Not sure what tips you are looking for though. Follow the instruction sheet and it should build up very nice.

IF you don't have the sheet let me know. 
Chris


----------

